# Mobile Phones Thread



## kaixax555 (Apr 22, 2009)

Ok, it has been some time since I came back and made a post, and also, I am bored.
Therefore I am making a new thread about mobile phones.

Ok, I have always used Nokia phones for my whole life.
They are really reliable, and they are one of the brands with the simplest interface.
I feel very comfortable with the simple interface.
IF one day I were to switch a brand, I can move to Samsung, Motorola and LG without much problem.
However Sony Ericsson is a different case.
They have too many buttons and i don't know which one is which.

My first phone is a red Nokia 5200.
I believe some of you have seen my phone. Lol.
I like that phone because it has easy access to the music player.
Its battery also lasts quite a long time.
The only thing I do not really like is the small screen and poor camera.
It lasted all the way till the Friday before the March holidays and finally died down. (apparently the power supply connector broke, due to me dropping my phone as much as i drop my cube, like about 100 times?)

Here is a picture of my Nokia 5200:






Two days later, it was replaced with the Nokia 6500 slide Black Edition.
This phone was much better.
It had a brushed steel casing, larger screen, a much better camera (with Carl Zeiss Lens and flash), and even better, a 16.7 million colour screen.
Though it did not have the button to access the music player, it is still really impressive.

Here is a picture of my Nokia 6500 slide:





I think after my Nokia 6500 slide, I would continue with Nokia.

What about you all?


----------



## emay (Apr 22, 2009)

me too...ive been using nokia for 6 years
form 3210,2100,3315,3350, and 6630(april 2007-til present)...hehehe


----------



## (X) (Apr 22, 2009)

I used Siemens until Benq-Siemens went bankrupt, and then I switched to Nokia and I am currently using 5200, just the black one


----------



## Pietersmieters (Apr 22, 2009)

Ive had my Nokia 6630 for a pretty long time (3 years~), But last week I bought.....an IPHONE, it's awesome!!! (actually I got it as a present )


----------



## Marvolo (Apr 22, 2009)

Siemens A52 (2004 - 2006) -> Nokia 6230 (2006 - 2008) -> Sony Ericsson w910i (2008 - now) 
I think that Nokia and Sony Ericssons are the best mobile phones ever.


----------



## rachmaninovian (Apr 22, 2009)

samsung OMNIA.


----------



## nitrocan (Apr 22, 2009)

I have an iPhone, since it's so easy to use with a Mac. It's much more than what you'd expect from a cellphone too.


----------



## TurbulentTurtle (Apr 22, 2009)




----------



## Unknown.soul (Apr 22, 2009)

T-Mobile G1. Got it on the first day it came out. Android is a very promising Linux-based OS.


----------



## Ellis (Apr 22, 2009)




----------



## coolmission (Apr 22, 2009)

Got myself a htc Diamond Touch for my bday. Prett sweet.

Too lazy to look for picture


----------



## Yes We Can! (Apr 22, 2009)

I have a sony ericsson k750i.


----------



## shicklegroober (Apr 22, 2009)

@Ellis
What app is that with the 5x5
All I've been able to find is cubix and other 3x3's


----------



## Ellis (Apr 22, 2009)

shicklegroober said:


> @Ellis
> What app is that with the 5x5
> All I've been able to find is cubix and other 3x3's



Only the bottom pic is a 5x5, the top one is a 6x6. App is called xCube.


----------



## PatrickJameson (Apr 22, 2009)




----------



## holypasta (Apr 23, 2009)

PatrickJameson said:


>


i agree so completely with this post that i have nothing to say in addition.


----------



## Jai (Apr 23, 2009)

PatrickJameson said:


>



Ring ring


----------



## coolmission (Apr 23, 2009)

Bananaphone! Cellular, Modular, Interactivodular!


----------



## kaixax555 (Apr 24, 2009)

coolmission said:


> Bananaphone! Cellular, Modular, Interactivodular!



And yummy too.


----------



## Poke (Apr 24, 2009)

I started with a Motorola(not sure what kind), moved on to a cheap nokia when my Motorola got water spilled on it, and now I have an LG scoop... I'm not loyal to any one brand.


----------



## Odin (Apr 24, 2009)

My phone is a T-moble dash





It came free with my plan


----------



## kaixax555 (Apr 24, 2009)

Odin said:


> My phone is a T-moble dash
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wow. Sweet smartphone.


----------



## Hadley4000 (Apr 26, 2009)




----------



## Siraj A. (Apr 26, 2009)

HTC Fuze (AT&T's version of the HTC Touch Pro)


----------



## d4m4s74 (Apr 26, 2009)

ericsson v640i
saving up for an unlocked android (500 or so bucks developer edition directly from google, or normal unlocked for 100 dollar less from amazon)

the iphone is just bling bling with the functionality of a fisher price toy


----------



## andatude (Apr 26, 2009)

coolmission said:


> Got myself a htc Diamond Touch for my bday. Prett sweet.
> 
> Too lazy to look for picture



It's a little slow though right? Like Laggy?

I have a Nokia 6280, i know it's old.


----------



## Unknown.soul (Apr 26, 2009)

d4m4s74 said:


> the iphone is just bling bling with the functionality of a fisher price toy



Lol I've heard the opposite with the G1, great OS but looks like a Fisher Price toy (which doesn't bother me one bit)


----------



## Ellis (Apr 26, 2009)

You're both wrong. My iphone has the look AND functionality of a fisher price toy. I like it tough.


----------



## kaixax555 (Apr 30, 2009)

Oh dang, I screwed my SIM card.
I entered the PUK Code wrong too many times.
And I am using a prepaid card.
But I love my new number and I do not want to change it.
So people, what should I do?


----------



## ExoCorsair (Apr 30, 2009)

I currently use a Samsung SCH-A670 (stock photo):






Because my Razr went through the washing machine a couple years ago.

Going to get a new one next month, though, because the lack of speakerphone and wireless headset is killing my neck.


----------



## coolmission (Apr 30, 2009)

andatude said:


> coolmission said:
> 
> 
> > Got myself a htc Diamond Touch for my bday. Prett sweet.
> ...



Not at all. The only downside is the battery life. Which is only 4-5 days.


----------



## kaixax555 (May 8, 2009)

andatude said:


> coolmission said:
> 
> 
> > Got myself a htc Diamond Touch for my bday. Prett sweet.
> ...



Sorry for bumping, but Nokia 6280 is not old. It is a nice slider, without the new slider mechanism thats all. And it is also very popular too.


----------

